# Wiederholendes Hintergrundbild



## bigfella (22. Februar 2004)

Hi.
Also ich hab mein PS-Design fertig geslict.
Doch wenn ich in meine Contentbox mal mehr Text schreibe wie mein Layout groß ist, reicht das natürlich drüberhinaus.
Hab jetzt schon einen kleinen Streifen meines wiederkehrendes Hintergrundbildes geslict, wie ich das nun aber einbinde, ist mir ein Rätsel.

Benutze MS Frontpage...
Kann mir zu meiner Problemstellung bitte jemand helfen?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Pardon_Me (22. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von bigfella _
> *Hi.
> Also ich hab mein PS-Design fertig geslict.
> Doch wenn ich in meine Contentbox mal mehr Text schreibe wie mein Layout groß ist, reicht das natürlich drüberhinaus.
> ...



Vielleicht hab ich dich nicht richtig verstanden, aber wie wärs mit fixem Hintergrund?


----------



## bigfella (22. Februar 2004)

Hmm.. und was meinst du damit?
Hab das noch nie gehört.
Kannst du mir dazu bitte noch paar Infos geben?
Danke


----------



## Surma (22. Februar 2004)

<body ... bgproperties=fixed>
wenn du das in den textareas o.ae. haben moechtest, msus ich gerade passen, auf wunsch kann ich's aber raussuchen!


----------



## Pardon_Me (23. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Crock _
> *<body ... bgproperties=fixed>
> *



Jap, genau das ises!
Bedeutet: Hintergrund bleibt fix, beim Scrollen ändert sich nur die Position des Inhalts der Seite, nicht jedoch des Hintergrundes...


----------



## bigfella (23. Februar 2004)

Also muss ich einfach ein wiederholendes Hintergrundbild
per <body ... bgproperties=fixed> zuweisen oder noch was anderes?


----------



## Surma (23. Februar 2004)

Hossa,

Hae? Ich kann mit deinem Satz nicht sooo viel anfangen:
StepByStep:
1.)
 <body background="xzy.jpg">
 Das ist ein sinnlosen Hintergrundbild, das sich mit dem Text mitbewegt.
2.)
 <body background="xzy.jpg" bgproperties=fixed>
 Bild bleibt stehen, text scrollt rueber!

Hoffe, das klappt nun
Crock


----------

